# recommend a chipper



## Revturbo977 (Aug 20, 2015)

im looking for a chipper that is on the smaller side ( nothing big enough to tow) to help clean up after tree work. i would probably chip up to 2 inch pieces because i save almost everything for firewood. 

thank you


----------



## Ferguson system (Aug 20, 2015)

Greenmech cs 100 is great for tree work. Small and easy to transport. Place it on a tracked barrow and you've got a handy little unit. 4" capacity. http://www.greenmech.co.uk/products/cs100/


----------



## sawfun (Aug 22, 2015)

I have an MTD that worked well and now have a Bearcat I picked up cheap, it appears better made but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## alderman (Aug 24, 2015)

Years ago I bought a top of the line Troybilt chipper. Although it is well powered I found having the discharge near the ground was inconvenient as it required constant attention to keep cleared.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a Mackissic 12PT10. The shredder handles 1 inch or smaller branches and the chipper handles up to 3.5 branches. The hammers in the shredder are reversible. I've had mine for about 8 years and I have zero issues with it. If your chipping 2.5 or smaller it will work pretty good for you.


----------



## blades (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a 20hp power Echo/BearCat chipper shredder 5" capacity ( SC5720) ( and it can do it) looks like a small sized commercial unit. Tall exhaust chute that is directional controllable so you can blow into a box truck or trailer. What it doesn't have and most small units do not, is a crush feed system. it is just gravity feed although once the knives get a hold of the material it pretty much self feeds. ( sometimes ya got to hang on to a 4" or 5" dia. pole to slow it down) It has been a very good unit for me. Simple one bolt removal to open the grinding chambers for clearing should you jam it up ( that's what sold me after the previous unit) or blade replacement.


----------



## blades (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey sawfun go back and read the edits also .


----------

